# SMF Gathering hats, shirts and aprons



## cheech (May 6, 2008)

http://www.companycasuals.com/msforums

Please use the above link for your 2008 SMF gathering hats, shirts and aprons.

Once on the page please click on the hat to bring you to the main page.

Questions just pm me.

Cheech
Official outfitter for the 2007, 2008 SMF gatherings


----------



## domn8_ion (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link Cheech.


----------



## pigcicles (May 6, 2008)

Yet another outstanding job Cheech. You da man


----------



## cheech (May 6, 2008)

Glad that I was given the opportunity to serve.

Enjoy, and smok'm if you gott'm


----------



## cheech (May 13, 2008)

Bump

Thought I would bring this back to the top before we close down the store. If you are interested please order soon


----------



## pigcicles (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Cheech! I actually forgot about this. Easy ordering and can use PayPal for safe payment.

How long before this store closes down??


----------



## peculiarmike (May 13, 2008)

Another excellent job by our official outfitter!
THANKS for the help Cheech!

*Get those orders in!*


----------



## cheech (May 13, 2008)

So here is the latest.

I just spoke with OUR supplier of the hats and shirts and apron.

He will keep the store open even AFTER the event! So if you see anything at the event that you would like you may order them. However there is a two week delivery time for any order so if you wish to have your items for the even make sure that you order them at least two weeks in advance.


----------



## peculiarmike (May 25, 2008)

Get those orders in for good lookin' official '08 SMF Gathering wear!

And get your Gathering entry form by sending me a PM with your email address. I will forward you an entry form and info.


----------



## cheech (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok last time that I will bump this thread.

If you are interested in SMF '08 gathering clothing this is one of your last chances.


----------



## cheech (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got my apparel  and it all looks awesome. Had to order the XL this year as my BBQ has increased my girth.

Got the hat, apron and t-shirt. You are missing out if you do not order these they are awesome


----------

